# Draw weight for an 11 year old girl



## Sighting In

That's really a tough question. I have a 12 year old student who shoots about 40 lbs and can do 45 if she really needs to. At the same time, one of my good friends is 18 and she can barely shoot about 38 lbs. I think she should be able to shoot 20 lbs, assuming it's a compound. I'd even guess that she could probably go 30, depending on her size. But the only way to really know is have her draw back a few bows. I think if she can't shoot at least 30 good shots at that poundage, she's shooting too much weight.


----------



## N7709K

Depends on the build of the child in question and what activities she does outside of shooting... Like Adam says, it varries a good bit between people.


----------



## J-Daddy

My middle daughter is 11 and she's only shooting around 20lbs now. She's tall and skinny like her mom, but not the msot athletic kid outside of dance class....she's comfortable with that weight so that's what I let her shoot.

sent via a poo flinging monkey!!!


----------



## ParrotArcher

I just turned 13 but I got my bow when I was 12. I am the scrawniest girl in the world, literally I have a wrist 1.5" thick in the thickest part. I pull a 35# on my compound. I think she could definitely handle a 20# on a compound, probably a recurve too.


----------



## arhoythunter

My lil sisters 11 and she shoots about 19-30


----------



## sightmaster

she can handle 20lbs im 10 and im pulling 46lbs


----------



## outdoorsman3

arhoythunter said:


> My lil sisters 11 and she shoots about 19-30


I dont think your talking about your sister.. I think your talking about your bow :wink:


----------



## Huntinsker

I had a 10 year old girl and her dad come in one day and handed me a PSE Rally (I wasn't excited about the rally). He said can you put this at 19" and 65 lbs? I said sure and thought he was nuts. She pulled that thing back and shot it 20 times without flintching. Her dad said that her goal is 70lbs for the fall. I couldn't believe it. One that the Rally could do that weight at that draw (maxed out at 80 at that length!) and two, that she could pull it.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Huntinsker said:


> I had a 10 year old girl and her dad come in one day and handed me a PSE Rally (I wasn't excited about the rally). He said can you put this at 19" and 65 lbs? I said sure and thought he was nuts. She pulled that thing back and shot it 20 times without flintching. Her dad said that her goal is 70lbs for the fall. I couldn't believe it. One that the Rally could do that weight at that draw (maxed out at 80 at that length!) and two, that she could pull it.


that really hurts my ego...


----------

